# three creeks metro park.



## FlyFishSean (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey guys. I know there are probably plenty of threads on this park but I went there today with my girlfriend and it looked pretty cool. The big walnut after alum and blacklick dump into it looked to big to wade but both alum and walnut looked wadable and plenty of good stumps and cover for fish  

Anyone ever wet wade this thing? I wanted to give this a shot the next time I had a day off to myself and im not trying to step on anyones toes or ask for someones special spot. but I was wondering if anyone had ever tried this park? I wanted to try fishing the area where all the streams come togeather, and maybe upstream on each one of the streams especially the walnut and the alum. but the streach of blacklick immediately upstreem from the fork looked nice and fishy 

Has anyone tried wet wading this? also as a double wami for this thread i wanted to know since most of the streams i fish require hiking. does anyone know or recommend some hikeable wading boots? I was looking at some korkers redside but im not sure how well they would hold up to hiking out of the stream.

Also what is in these streams that are attacking fish. Caught a good sized small mouth today and had a big chunk out of his head like a big bite. and would that same thing attack me? hahaha

Thanks
Sean Scott


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

They all hold fish. Being such small creeks a lot of guys are pretty tight lipped about the details. I suggest getting out there and giving it a shot with your typical smallie/saugeye lures. They are very low right now, but fish can be had. Be slow and sneaky. Wear dark colors to blend in...you will spook fish.

Oh, and when you catch fish, be careful about posting specific locations 
I never have a problem explaining techniques used, but specific locations should be kept secret if you don't want 1000's of people knowing.

Good luck!



FlyFishSean said:


> Hey guys. I know there are probably plenty of threads on this park but I went there today with my girlfriend and it looked pretty cool. The big walnut after alum and blacklick dump into it looked to big to wade but both alum and walnut looked wadable and plenty of good stumps and cover for fish
> 
> Anyone ever wet wade this thing? I wanted to give this a shot the next time I had a day off to myself and im not trying to step on anyones toes or ask for someones special spot. but I was wondering if anyone had ever tried this park? I wanted to try fishing the area where all the streams come togeather, and maybe upstream on each one of the streams especially the walnut and the alum. but the streach of blacklick immediately upstreem from the fork looked nice and fishy
> 
> ...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea what he said...... And about the chunk in the fish, could be a bird,muskie,gar. hard to tell, Ive gotten a bunch of fish with heron marks in it.

And yea you can wet wade all the creeks down there, May be a couple spots you need to get out and walk but not many. 
Good luck!


----------



## FlyFishSean (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. I deff will. I dont get to go fishing as much as i want to and just spent way to much at mad river outfitters  so im itching to go fishing again but have to start my shift set in a few hours  booo.

But when i was down there with my girlfriend i was almost tempted to say screw it and go wading. even tho i was wearing my good work boots.

But i wanted to ask any news on hikeable wading boots? Right now im using an old set of work boots that were getting too worn out for work. and an old set of socks. But the boots take forever to dry back out and im not sure how much longer they will last. The socks of course I can wash

I wanted to get a set of wading socks and a set of wading boots. But I wanted to get a set that have rubber bottoms I know sticky rubber is the new fad over felt. and a set that wont wear out to fast. 

The tread on the korkers redsidsides is replaceable and thats cool but it was very shallow. So im not sure how many times i would have to replace it. or if i would be better off with a generic set of wading boots with a rubber sole and just replace them as they get worn out as rubber sole is all i would probably be using so korkers might be overkill. 

Thanks again everyone. Cant wait for the work week to be done and try this out
Sean Scott


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

lol my favorite "wadeing boots" are the oldest pair of nikes i own at the time, sorry cant help there.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> lol my favorite "wadeing boots" are the oldest pair of nikes i own at the time, sorry cant help there.


ditto this time of year when the water is warm, don't waist your money, just ware an old pair of tennis shoes.


----------



## FlyFishSean (Jun 23, 2012)

well went to three creeks this weekend and waded it in an old pair of swim trunks and a pair of old work boots. waded just a little bit of big walnut after the confluence. and then fished upstream on the big walnut untill i kind of got stuck by a fallen tree on the bank and a body of water a little deeper than i felt ok wading. so decided to go upstream on alum. 

Not one thing all day  not even a hit. was using a chartreuse bass popper and had a crayfish fly and didnt get a single thing. about the only thing i was able to find was something either came up to investigate my fly on a deeper pool on alum or got scared by the popping but never hit it.

Had better luck fishing just below griggs with my cousin yesterday. caught one really good smallmouth drifting that same bass popper acrost a set of riffles but that was about all i got in 1.5 hours of fishing.

Frustrating but still fun being able to get away from everything for a while and just (attempting) to fish.

Thanks
Sean Scott


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Fish haven't seemed to be surface oriented lately--mid-current to bottom. Keep trying; they are in there.


----------



## dirty sea (Oct 23, 2011)

I use the Simms Rip Rap Shoe. Good for hiking and wet wading. Very light weight and great traction, and are designed to keep rocks and sand in the shoe to a minimum. I love them. Plus they don't stink after use in water like old sneakers.


----------



## FlyFishSean (Jun 23, 2012)

dirty sea said:


> I use the Simms Rip Rap Shoe. Good for hiking and wet wading. Very light weight and great traction, and are designed to keep rocks and sand in the shoe to a minimum. I love them. Plus they don't stink after use in water like old sneakers.


Thanks. i am looking for a wading shoe because i want something that works better than my sneakers at gripping rocks. and also boots and sneakers can take a while to dry and seem to stink. altho not as much as i remember my first pair of vans did. but its nice to get out of the water and not have shoes lugged with water. 

unfortunately my current waders are boot-foot with felt soles  ok for most of ohio i guess but the boot-foot was almost a second thought, bass pro white river first generation brethables kinda suck. 

Thanks everyone. im going to try big walnut again this coming weekend. and perhaps thinking about making a road trip down to clear creek. just as a nice getaway from a tough work week.

Thanks
Sean Scott


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I bought the Emerger II Wading Boots from llbean earlier this year on sale. They work pretty well for me and weren't too expensive. Nice hard rubber sole and they run large so I can wear my neoprene wading socks with them.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have the Korkers and really like them. But this time of year I just bought some cheap sandals and where those. They are the kind where the toe is covered so know toe stubbing but they have good traction. You could even screw some studs into the bottom if you wanted to go that route.


----------

